# New Years Cruise & Beehive Meet, 2nd January 2005



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is anyone interested in this between Christmas and 2nd January?

With or without Cruise?

*UPDATE PAGE 2 
for time and starting venue*


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Where is it :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

It depends on the date but we would be interested.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

i too would also be interested all depending on the date!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Where is it :roll:


Beehive Inn, Combs, High Peak, Derbyshire SK23 9UT

this was the last meet, tinman  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32165

Date?? I'm open to suggestions. I shall be able to do most dates (I will neglect clients during that time of year)

How is Sunday, 2nd January?? (o.k. o.k. NOT neglecting clients)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: I like your new picture, Steve 8)


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep, me and the wife, will it be a nice spirited run like the Northern one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Yep, me and the wife, will it be a nice spirited run like the Northern one


Naaaa: everyone knows that we are all creeps :wink:

Do we want a cruise then and what date????


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Sunday the 2nd with a cruise would be good for us :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Sunday the 2nd with a cruise would be good for us :wink:


So we are waiting for the usual culprits to agree with date and cruise :roll:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani, etc,

Whats that then, waffles for 2005...?
Yes, I'll put this in my new diary then...!
Sunday the 2nd eh, not too long to wait then...

appey xmas & merry new year (to all)
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] great, Geoff 8) 
Beehive waffles on the 2nd January 2005.

With or without cruise prior to munchies :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

It'll have to be the pencil again for me Dani - will let you know 

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem with that, Andy  
(gets pencil out)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in Dani. I think Emma will be coming too!

Are we having a cruise too then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Mike 



MikeyB said:


> Are we having a cruise too then?


As long as the roads are not icy or covered in snow: definitely 8)

Otherwise it'll be a crawl: I'm not suicidal (yet) :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

According to the forecast, I think your going to be out of luck, loads of snow on the way!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> According to the forecast, I think your going to be out of luck, loads of snow on the way!!!


Woooohayyyyyy  
I'll get my skis out [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Which forecast is this? (Do you have a link)....

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....   8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's +10C and raining today 

*Lee????* :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> It's +10C and raining today
> 
> *Lee????* :roll:


Late tomorrow evening and Christmas eve is where the fun starts getting very polar and heavy snow, especially for you guys!!

www.metcheck.com
www.bbc.co.uk/weather
www.net-weather.co.uk

They say it will last for a couple of weeks, but don't blame me if it doesn't happen!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Whey Hey!!! Check this out:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/news ... news.shtml


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Late tomorrow evening and Christmas eve is where the fun starts getting very polar and heavy snow, especially for you guys!!


YEAH!!!!!  8)  
Can't wait, can't wait :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I shall be along in the Beemer.....

I may request a co-pilot seat though :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I shall be along in the Beemer.....
> 
> I may request a co-pilot seat though :wink:


Great, Jonathan  
I'm sure a co-pilot seat won't be a problem 8)

We just got back from a Beehive meal, where we met some ex-CA friends.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Just me for this one. Caz and Nat will be getting ready for Nursery/Work for Monday.

I gather it's business as usual - 1pm at the Leigh Arms?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I gather it's business as usual - 1pm at the Leigh Arms?
> 
> Steve


Business as usual, Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Meet 1pm at the Legh Arms, Adlington, which is on the A523 approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield for pre cruise drinks.

Tables at the Beehive are booked for 4pm.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Is It the Legh Arms, The village, Maccelsfield, SK10 4DG ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Is It the Legh Arms, The village, Maccelsfield, SK10 4DG ?


Allmost.
it's Cheshire SK10 4NA
Unfortunately, multimap gets it wrong (again) and puts the Legh Arms on the same side as Adlington Station when it is, in fact, opposite the station.

But it is very easy to find: you can see the Legh Arms fron the A523


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry we can't make this run Dani.

Have fun, and drive FAST but safe.

See you next year.

Ian


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani, & All,

Still sweating on wether I can make it tomorrow, will be playing it to the very last moment before admitting defeat though.
So, heres hoping for a quick start to the new years TTing...
If not, have a good time (as usual) & save me some waffles!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
Jag is back, & now have two frogeyes!!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Ohhh poo - got to go into work tomorrow now so can't make it tomorrow....apologies 

Have fun

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know the feeling, Jonathan: 
work seems to get in the way of fun far too often :?



Jagman said:


> Dani, save me some waffles!
> 
> Regards
> Geoff (Jagman)
> ...


Sorry, Geoff: I ate all the waffles last Tuesday  
(we seem to be living at the Beehive atm)

Will you bring some frogeyes on 19th February :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Walkie-talkies on charge  
but I won't blame anyone who may have second thoughts:
we just had a blizzard down here (thunder, hail and all that) and the forecast is for snow.

I will defo be at the Legh Arms 1pm tomorrow  
(and just another flash of lightening outside)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Dani, sorry again for not been able to come. I was on the beer last night and didn't stop drinking until the early hours! Plus all the beer from New Years Eve. I bet I am still over the limit!!!!

Anyway, you can put my name down for the next one!

Off to drink some red wine now and watch the darts! See you soon!

MikeyB & Em.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I was on the beer last night and didn't stop drinking until the early hours! Plus all the beer from New Years Eve. I bet I am still over the limit!!!!
> Off to drink some red wine now and watch the darts! See you soon!


Pickled liver, here I come  :wink: :roll:

No worries, Mike.
Steve, Ron and I had a great lunch at the Leathers' Smithy in Macclesfield Forest as no-one but Steve turned up (must have been that _severe weather warning_ that kept peeps at home).

There is always the next Peak Cars Tour which goes past the ... oops, I musn't say!! 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=34988

Also, I have a Club Audi meet at the Legh Arms on Sunday, 23rd January at 1pm and if enough TTs show up we can always go for a drive then


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry we did not show Dani, combination of no baby sitter and the weather thought we'd give this one a miss. We WILL be coming to the treasure hunt though 

Glad to hear you still got your meal.

Tinman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you in February, Gez  
(just don't forget your shovel, de-icer, brush, wellies, hot water bottle, oh ... and snow chains) :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Would love to have come to this meet, as it was a local one, but im too embarrased for my TT to be seen by you all at the moment, hopefully it will have been repaired before the next one!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Would love to have come to this meet, as it was a local one, but im too embarrased for my TT to be seen by you all at the moment, hopefully it will have been repaired before the next one!!


Here is your chance  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35558


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Just outta curiousity, did that yellow ABT TT show up at the Beehive today. Is he even a member of the TTOC? Saw him driving in the Macc direction @ around the 3:30pm mark and thought he might be going??? 
I think the guy lives near me actually.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> I think the guy lives near me actually.


The Ferrari Yellow Abt TT was sold by Links of Macclesfield 3 to 4 weeks ago and "lives" in this area. I see it occasionally. But it didn't turn up today: only Steve's silver A3, Ron's Silver A6 and my TT were there. But we didn't go to the Beehive


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

OK. OK,

another apologetic TT'er here...sorry I missed you all !
Cas really wasnt well, but on the mend now, so will be out next time (even if Cas isnt !)
getting withdrawal symptoms already this year...
...not sure of 23rd , so looking at 19th Feb...
...will try to get on the forum more too !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
Frogeyes both need restoring first !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> OK. OK,
> 
> another apologetic TT'er here...sorry I missed you all !
> Cas really wasnt well, but on the mend now, *so will be out next time (even if Cas isnt !)
> ...


New Year's resoltions, Geoff :wink:

See you on Sunday


----------

